# Mushrooms stuffed with crab



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Does anyone have a delicious recipe for Baked stuffed mushrooms with crab-meat? The kind I am looking for is like the one served at Red Lobster, but yet I want one delicate on taste with crab, and plenty of cheese on top. I think the recipe I am looking for has white wine as one of the ingredients, and cream cheese and panko as the bread crumbs of choice. But I can't seem to get the recipe right. Anyone know of a similar recipe you might share?


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi:

Here are a couple of Recipes for stuffed mushrooms. I actually like the one without bread crumbs the best out of the two but they are both tasty.

Crab Stuffed Mushrooms
24 mushrooms
1 can crab meat
1 egg, beaten with 2 tsp. milk
2 tsp. bread crumbs
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 cup parmesan cheese
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. parsley
1. Preheat oven to 300 degrees.
2. Clean mushrooms.
3. Combine remaining ingredients and stuff into mushrooms.
4. Bake for 20 minutes.
5. Serve.

EPICURIOUS FOOD: RECIPE FILE 
http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipelview?

SUPER'SHROOMS

This recipe comes from my brother, Chris, a high-school athletic coach. If you think stuffed mushrooms sound too foofy for Super Bowl Sunday, I refer you to "Little" Brother. He tells me they are winners every time. There's plenty of room for play in the recipe. The only firm rule: Use more crab than cream cheese.

24 large white mushrooms 
1/2 to 3/4 pound fresh cooked crab meat, flaked or chopped
( I used the canned crabmeat )
4 oz. cream cheese (low-fat or regular), softened 
1 teaspoon mayonnaise . 
minced onion to taste 
Tabasco to taste
finely chopped celery or minced garlic, if desired
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese (preferably freshly grated) 
salt to taste

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Remove stems from the mushrooms. Wipe the caps clean. Arrange the caps, upside down, in single layer in a baking dish, preferably glass.

Rinse and finely chop the stems. In a mixing bowl, combine chopped stems with crab, onions, cream cheese, mayonnaise, and Tabasco. Add a little celery or garlic if desired. Salt to taste. Fill each mushroom cap with some of the mixture.

Add enough water to cover the bottom of the baking dish. Sprinkle each cap with Parmesan cheese. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until they are hot through and the cheese has browned.

Makes 24 stuffed mushrooms.

Epicurious January 1998 Stephen Pascal "Super Bowl Family Affairs"

L:a&wrious FQqd C 2000 CondjNet Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

:bounce:


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

:bounce:


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thank you Kat,

I am thrilled with the two recipes, and they sound delicious. My mouth is watering already! Really appreciate it!! PJ :bounce:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

1 lb fresh mushrooms (35-40) 
1/4 C celery, finely chopped
2 T onion, finely chopped
2T red bell pepper, finely chopped
1/2 lb crab claw meat
2 C oyster crackers, crushed
1/2 C cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp Old Bay seasoning
1/4 tsp black pepper, ground
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg
1/2 C water
6 white cheddar cheese slices.

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Saute celery, onion and pepper in butter for 2 minutes, transfer to a plate and cool in the refrigerator. While vegetables cool, wash mushrooms and remove stems. Set caps to the side and finely chop half of the stems. Discard the other half of the stems or use elsewhere. Combine the sauteed vegetables, chopped mushroom stems and all other ingredients (except cheese slices) and mix well. Place mushroom caps in buttered casserols or baking dishes. Spoon 1 tsp stuffing into each mushroom. Cover with sliced cheese. Bake inoven for 12-15 minutes until cheese is lightly browned. 

(You could use a pastry bag with a large tip to fill the mushrooms!)


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

This sounds good too. I will add it to my stash of recipes.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

:lips: 



Thank you , thank you it looks delicious!! PJ


----------

